# Anaerobic concern in Walstead tank



## ireneo (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello all,

I just re-scaped my 55gal (not quite finished yet, still waiting on some more plants to arrive, and for the seachem equilibrium to finish dissolving!)

The rock bed is there to encourage spawning for my notropis chrosomus and peacock gudgeons as well as supports/hides growing cherry shrimp and fish fry.

My concern (now that it's already in place, whoops!) is this rock bed is about 12" by 14" by 6" deep, and sits atop soil substrate capped by gravel. Will this create a big toxic anaerobic environment? Can anyone recommend some plants that will aggressively root under the rocks, into the substrate, even though the bottom 4" or so of the stem would not get any light? I was thinking I could maybe even put some clear 1" tubing around the plant stem to protect it from being crushed by rocks?

I don't know, are there substrate-rooting plants that can have hearty growth without their base being exposed to light?

The tank, with rock bed on right:









Rock bed as viewed from side, showing depth of substrate:









Rock bed from the side and looking down:









Rock-happy gudgeons saying howdy:


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Ireneo,

Interesting set-up! I am completely unfamiliar with _Notropis chrosomus_. Please tell us about them.

I don't think you will have a big problem with anaerobic conditions as long as the soil and gravel cap are not too deep. The rock bed is made of stones large enough to allow water circulation and gas exchange through the void, but not so large that a single stone could create an oxygen-poor pocket underneath it.

If you could arrange the filter outlet to create some current over and through the rock bed, this would help. Also, you could plant some species with a large, strong root system next to the rock bed. Medium to large sword plants and _Nymphaea_ would work. These plants would root under the rock bed, and have the ability to move oxygen through their roots to the soil in which they grow.

--Michael


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like a job for...CRYP-TO-CORYNE!

Just being silly at the moment. Seriously though, some of the Crypt sps will definitely push through whatever you put in their way, but you may not want that kind of plant mass. Maybe some medium size specimens would work, plus they are pretty.

For stems, I would say you might as well try a few out and see what happens. Alternanthera seems like it would get deep rooted, as well as Hygrophila pinnatifida (or some other Hygros as well).

For something a little different, a red lotus would get in there, but they get huge. Also, Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' would probably do (very bright green). But when I've used these they took a while to get to that heavily rooted stage.

Either way, my suggestion would be to remove a couple of rocks to create a space to plant the species you choose and let it fill in on its own. The roots will do the rest under the rocks in the substrate.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful fish by the way!

I didn't even see Michael's post; guess I'm too slow  Anyway, he is very experienced with El Natural and I would take his advice as very sound.

Until next time,

Stay out of the Mud!


----------



## ireneo (Aug 21, 2008)

Ooh, thanks for the tips, guys!

And mudboots, that was crypt-o-corny! But i laughed, haha 

I have thought a lot about the different plants and i think I am sold on the hygrophila pinnatifida. i like how it seems like once it matures, the stem will be long with the leaves located mostly on top. but, i know it might look different based on the conditions in my tank.

i think this is hygrophila pinnatifida at a LFS (i snapped this pic a couple weeks ago). what do you think?









i think the hygro, with its intense color and texture will add a nice balance to the dark driftwood. but, i am also open to a red tiger lotus, if you think that might be a superior choice?

I doubt i will move the filter to that side of the tank unless i start seeing problems (it is currently positioned in the corner of the tank that is in the corner of the room, for aesthetic reasons 

glad you like the gudgeons. now if only the cory cats would move out of their caves!

the notropis chrosomus is a US native minnow that apparently enjoys conditions similar to a tetra.


















i have done some research, and although they do well at cooler temperatures, people have also had them spawn at tropical temperatures as well.
http://www.fishbase.us/summary/speciessummary.php?id=2848

i bought them on aquabid.net from user "alloddballaquatics", and they arrive on friday!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Rainbow shiners, they are beautiful! I didn't recognize the scientific name. Please let us know how they do for you.

I think that is _H. pinnatifida_ and it would look good in your tank. I am not familiar with how strong a root system it develops, and this would affect its ability to prevent anaerobic conditions.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

H. pinnatifida can get rooty. It will develop runners all over your rocks. At the same time it's not like cyrpts or amazon swords that can envelope your substrate. I think it's a good choice too. Since it's not really leafy it will still allow water exchange fairly well. You need to keep it thinned out like any plant.

Love your fish choice. They are becoming popular.


----------

